# Western Doctors



## EgyptianSwirl (Feb 21, 2010)

For all the experienced expats, could you recommend any Western Doctors located in Cairo, Hurgada, and Sharm El Sheikh. Or Egyptian Doctors who are familiar with western practices, speak English, and of course Hygienic. A list of general practioners and obstetricians would be greatly appreciated. Also, what is the average cost for a Doctor's visit?

Thank you in advance for all your feedback


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I know of no western doctors practising here in Cairo but most doctors here are generally very good and have qualified or at least worked in the western world and speak English.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

EgyptianSwirl said:


> For all the experienced expats, could you recommend any Western Doctors located in Cairo, Hurgada, and Sharm El Sheikh. Or Egyptian Doctors who are familiar with western practices, speak English, and of course Hygienic. A list of general practioners and obstetricians would be greatly appreciated. Also, what is the average cost for a Doctor's visit?
> 
> Thank you in advance for all your feedback


Everyone in Hurghada uses Peter, the German Physio. I pay 100le per treatment. 
for anything else use a hospital instead of a GP, Nile or Egyptian Hospitals in Hurghada, El Gouna in El Gouna.
We had a great GP in Alexandria, qualified at Edinburgh but I suspect he's retired now.


----------

